# Fox DHX 5.0 im Sunday



## TZR (12. September 2008)

Wie stellt ihr denn den DHX ein?

Ich habe 300er Feder, kaum vorgespannt, ca. 29% Sag. Paßt soweit.
Pro Pedal ganz raus, mit 3 Klicks wars schon praktisch ein Hardtail.
Bottom Out ganz rein, wie von DW empfohlen.
Den Luftdruck stelle ich auf ca. 140-145 psi, in der Hoffnung, daß ich nach Abschrauben der Pumpe den aufgedruckten Mindestwert von 125 psi (2008) erreiche.
Zugstufe ganz raus, sonst wird sie mir zu langsam.

Gefällt mir soweit alles ganz gut, nur das Ansprechen auf Wurzeln oder Bordsteinkanten könnte etwas sensibler sein. Das fühlt sich eher wie 170-180 mm an.


----------



## fatcrobat (12. September 2008)

hab ich fast genauso aber den botomout ganz drausen was ein echt geiles ansprech verhalten is must hal die luft anpassen ansonsten cool ok hab auch noch ne titan feder drin 
ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (12. September 2008)

du musst keine 25PSI mehr reinmachen um den Mindestdruck zu erreichen,
mach einfach 130PSI rein, schraub ab und gut ist,
das zischen ist nicht die Luft wo aus dem Dämpfer entweicht,
sondern die Restluft im Schlauch, und wenn du meinst das du 25PSI
verlust hast weil das Manometer beim erneuten aufschrauben eben
soviel anzeigt, kann ich dich beruhigen, das Manometer zeigt
beim wieder aufschrauben so wenig an, da sich ja der Schlauch
der Dämpferpumpe erst mit Luft füllen muss und der Druck
muss dort ja auch erst aufgebaut werden.
Mach guten gewissens 130rein, 5 als Reserve.


----------



## TZR (12. September 2008)

Ah, ok. Dann weniger Luft beim nächsten mal und Bottom out zurück.
Ich saß heute auf einem Sunday mit Vivid mit 350er Feder. Das hatte zwar ne defekte Zugstufe, was hier nichts zur Sache tun soll, sprach aber trotz härterer Feder besser an. Da kam mir auch schon der Gedanke, daß die 300er Feder zu weich ist und ich zu schnell in den Bottom-Out-Bereich komme und deshalb alles hart wird. Aber gut, erstmal anderes probieren.


----------



## da_killerk (15. September 2008)

Hallo TZR,
hast du denn einen original IH Fox Dämpfer? Oder ist es ein nachträglich eingebauter? Die Hinweise von DW gelten nur für die Fox Dämpfer mit IH Setup.
Dieses Setup hat nur rund 1/3 der normalen Druckstufendämpfung und einen weiteren Verstellbereich der Zugstufe. Im Vergleich zu anderen DHX Modellen kommt es mir so vor, als hätte mein Sunday fast kein ProPedal, was ich sehr geil finde, da das Fahrwerk sehr lebhaft ist.

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## TZR (15. September 2008)

Moin,
ja, der kam mit dem Rahmen. Darum wundert es mich auch ein wenig, daß ich die Zugstufe ganz rausdrehen muß.
Beim Droppen hat der Hinterbau mit der Einstellung schon sehr gut alles weggeschluckt. Der muß nur noch sensibler werden. Da wäre ein älterer DHX 5.0 mit niedrigerem Mindestdruck vielleicht besser!? Naja, nächstes Wochenende wird ordentlich ausprobiert.

Deine Laufräder sind gar nicht übel. Bei der Kurbel muß ich wahrscheinlich doch noch auf auf eine 165er runtergehen. Aber gut, daß ich das erstmal mit ner gebrauchten ausprobiert habe.


----------



## da_killerk (17. September 2008)

Hallo, 
das mit den Laufrädern freut mich.
Der Mindestludruck liegt bei 75 PSI DW empfiehlt jedoch 110-125 PSI. Ich würde den Dämpfer einfach mal mit 75 PSI fahren, eine Empfehlung ist eben nur ein Richtwert und muss nicht bedeuten, dass für dich dieses Setup so passt.
Zum Thema Federhärte: Der Rahmen hat im Endbereich eine flache Kraftlinie umd die starke Progression der Dämpfer aufzuheben, ich selbst habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich mit einer härteren Feder den Federweg besser ausnutzen kann und so effektiv im mittleren Bereich mehr Federweg zur Verfügung habe. Mit der 350er Feder ist mir der Dämpfer bei 84kg in Todtnau im Schnitt zweimal durchgeschlagen nun mit der 400er schlägt er einmal und je nach Linie auch abundzu ein zweites Mal durch. Jedoch bin ich mit der 400er viel schneller unterwegs, weil der Hinterbau auf Wurzeltepichen mehr Gegendruck bietet und ich so weniger Energie verliere. Der "Komfort" ist dabei unverändert.
Ein weiterer Vorteil für mich ist, dass ich mehr Zugstufendämpfung (1-2 Klicks) fahren kann und dadurch das Fahrwerk mehr Reserven bietet gegen Aushebeln, z.B. bei schlechten Landungen 
Wie schwer bist du? Welche Feder hast du aktuell?


----------



## TZR (17. September 2008)

Hi,
ich wiege so ca. 68 kg, mit Montur vielleicht dann 71. Feder ist die originale 300er. Das dumme ist nur beim 08er DHX, daß der Mindestdruck schon bei 125 psi liegt.


----------



## TZR (18. September 2008)

Ich hab jetzt Bottom Out auf die Hälfte ungefähr gedreht und 125 psi drin und die Feder etwas vorgespannt. Überzeugen kann mich das aber alles nicht, auch wenns sich etwas besser anfühlt. Gibts irgendjemanden mit 2008er DHX 5.0 und 300er Feder, der der Meinung ist, daß sein Hinterbau gut anspricht?


----------



## japh (28. September 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Gibts irgendjemanden mit 2008er DHX 5.0 und 300er Feder, der der Meinung ist, daß sein Hinterbau gut anspricht?



Ich jedenfalls nicht 
Ich bin meinen DHX anfangs auch mit dem mindestdruck der für den 08er angegeben ist gefahren. Jetzt fahre ich ihn seit einiger zeit mit ca 75psi und er spricht auf jeden fall besser an, aber von gut kann trotzdem keine rede sein. wenn man das propedal so ziemlich auf minimum stellt (2-4 klicks vor min.) wird es auch noch etwas besser.


----------



## TZR (28. September 2008)

Ich habe jetzt Propedal ganz raus, 125 psi, Bottom out auf Minimum. Damit ging es besser. Außerdem wurde der Dämpfer mit jeder Fahrt besser, er scheint sich einzufahren. So im großen und ganzen bin ich recht zufrieden im Moment, wenn ich davon ausgehe, daß der Dämpfer weiterhin besser wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (31. Januar 2009)

Jetzt habe ich ihn doch pushen lassen. Kann es jedem nur empfehlen. Besonders bei mittleren Geschwindigkeiten ist der Dämpfer jetzt viel sensibler.


----------



## da_chris (1. Mai 2009)

hi,

hatte am letzten wochenende einige probleme mit meinem dämpfer.

mir ist mein dämpfer mit der 300x3,0 nuke proof feder zu weich vorgekommen (habe ca. 72kg) und bei der letzten abfahrt hat der dämpfer sogar einmal durchgeschlagen. dabei ist der dämpfer sogar unten an der querstrebe des dw-links angestanden, an der strebe zum ausgleichsbehälter, siehe bild





nun war die kraft anscheinend so groß dass sich der teil mit dem ausgleichsbehälter am gewinde des dämpfers verschoben hat und nun steht der ausgleichsbehälter schief und schleift an der feder.

mir stellt sich nun die frage wie das passieren kann, bei der stahlfeder ist das nie passiert (300x3,25), liegt dass an der titanfeder die evt. zu kurz ist oder????

ist einem von euch schon mal so etwas passiert???

mfg


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (1. Mai 2009)

Ach du meine Güte

normalerweise ist die LBS Angabe immergleich egal ob Titan oder Stahl

Titan braucht weniger Windungen bei gleicher Härte wie Stahl oder wie war das nochmal?

Das ganze mit den DW Links usw ist schon eng ausgemessen.. 

Echt komisch..


----------



## TZR (1. Mai 2009)

Die Titanfeder war schon die richtige. Es gibt halt immer Toleranzen, dann war sie vielleicht am unteren Ende der Toleranz und etwas weicher, wenn sie so weich wirkte. Aber daß davon gleich der Dämpfer geschrottet wird, ist ja kaum nachvollziehbar. Vielleicht ist es sogar ein Garantiefall, wenn irgendwas am Dämpfer falsch zusammengebaut war? Hmm, mit der nicht originalen Feder evtl. auch eher nicht.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (1. Mai 2009)

aufjedenfall sehr ärgerlich..
Ist das ZwischenStück "verrutscht" oder richtig verbogen mit tiefer Macke an dem "Drehpunkt"?


----------



## da_chris (4. Mai 2009)

das blöde ist natürlich dass das bike anfang april 2 jahre alt wurde und somit keine garantieanspruch mehr besteht.

ich finde es einfach nur komisch dass es systembedingt überhaupt einen kontakt zwischen dämpfer und link geben darf. die belastung beim durchschlagen ist mir eigentl. nicht groß vorgekommen (wie bei einer zuweichen feder). aber das alugußteil mit dem ausgleichsbehälter ist nun so verkantet auf dem zylinder dass es da fast um 3 gewindegänge fehlt, gerade dass man noch die feder heraus bringt.

mich würde interessieren ob vllt. auch bei einem von euch ein kleiner abdruck in dem oben makierten bereich ist (vom link) oder ob ich nur ein einzelfall bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (4. Mai 2009)

Da muß wohl ein Stein dazwischen geraten sein.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (17. Juni 2009)

Leute hab nen ernstes Problem.. mein DHX5 hat Spiel in den Dichtungen..man kann ihn nach vorne und nach hinten bewegen, ein bisschen ist glaube ich normal oder? Service fällig?


----------



## TZR (17. Juni 2009)

In den Dichtungen? Meinst du die Gleitlager an den Dämpferaugen? Die halten nicht lange...


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (17. Juni 2009)

Hänge mal ein Bild an


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (17. Juni 2009)

Sobald ich den Ausgleichsbehälter bewege hat die Koblenstange in den Dichtungen spiel bzw im Dämpfer

Leider nicht die gleitlager..


----------



## TZR (17. Juni 2009)

Ich kann meinen dort auch minimal hin- und herbewegen. Ich gehe davon aus, daß mein Dämpfer i.O. ist. Ölt nicht, funktioniert, klappert nicht.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (17. Juni 2009)

Gut.. Öl kommt bei mir auch nicht raus aber bei mir ist es schon grenzwertig gewesen
Dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## Great Marvin (27. September 2009)

Hallo,

fährt hier jemand mit einem nachgerüsteten dhx 5? Weil der serienmässige soll ja einen auf das Sunday angepassten verstellbereich haben!? Wollte mir eventuell noch einen nachkaufen.......

mfg marvin


----------



## TZR (27. September 2009)

Ja, ist extra angepasst. Aber ich habe schon mehrmals gelesen, dass es trotzdem einstellbar ist. Wahrscheinlich dann je nach Federhärte.


----------



## Great Marvin (27. September 2009)

Also wichtig wäre mir das sich die Zugstufe schnell genug einstellen lässt.
Vieleicht meldet sich ja noch wer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obi-Wan (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche für mein 06er Sunday einen DHX, wenn jemand von euch noch einen hat und ihn nicht mehr braucht, bitte mit Preis per PN melden. Danke!


----------



## bioniconbiker (13. Januar 2010)

hi,
also ich hab da quasie ein ähnliches problem, wie der herausgeber des threads.
ich wiege 75kg und fahre einen dhx 5.0 mit einer 350x3.00 feder in meinem sunday...
bekomm irgendwie noch nicht die ideale fahrwerksabstimmung hin.
wollte daher wissen was ihr so fahrt? explizit welche genaue abstimmung?
danke euch!
grüße


----------



## japh (13. Januar 2010)

eine 300er feder wär bei 75kg wohl besser.
und ein anderer dämpfer


----------



## bioniconbiker (13. Januar 2010)

ich denke eigentlich das die 350iger genau richtig ist, da ja noch zu meinem körpergewicht die ausrüstung drauf kommt...
was spricht gegen den dämpfer? der ist doch top!!!
wollte daher wissen wie viel luft usw. gefahren wird?


----------



## japh (13. Januar 2010)

naja ich war nie wirklich zufrieden mit dem dhx im sunday. weiter oben (post 10) hab ich was wegen luftdruck geschrieben...


----------

